# How can I make my Jamis Quest a commuter?



## kellenm (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm new. This could probably go on Beginners Corner

Got my LBS to put a rack on my Quest with a "custom bend" on the arms, but I bought the bike as it is on Craigslists with limited knowledge of road bikes and its 700 x 23 c so I'm guessing its sort of race oriented.

Should I just sell the wheel set and get something more commuter friendly? The more I learn I see that the bike wasn't necessarily the best fit but how would this bike fare as a commuter? I live in Washington DC, the roads are pretty bad.

Will my fork take wider tires?
What's the maximum tire size my rims will take? (I think they're Easton Vistas)


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You make it a commuter by riding it to work. A "commuter" bike is one you commute on -- people ride all kinds of bikes to commute. Just try it; it might work fine. If, after trying it, you decide you want bigger tires, see how much clearance you have. Looks like you could handle 25's but you might be fine with what you've got. The rims will handle a wide size range, so that's not an issue. Frame and fork clearance is the limiting factor.

That's a big frame; your weight, rather than the road conditions, might be the main thing to consider when looking at tire size.

Try it before you start changing it.

The shop did a nice job on the rack. A competent shop like that is a good place to get advice.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

The front looks like it'll take at least 25's. It's usually the back where I find issues. 
As said above, you just have to ride it to make it a commuter  
Looks like you've got the bars raised pretty high which should help with comfort. Time to ride!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Three of my four bikes are road bikes. The fourth is a mix of cyclocross and touring--both are variants of road bike.

I commute on them all. I use the same pedals as you have too, BTW.

I echo JCavilia's suggestion that you try it for a while and see. 

Tires and rims and more rider-specific than task specific. I know know people who ride the heaviest, stoutest, 36-spoke wheels and have trouble with them. It's because of how they ride. I ride in a forgiving manner and do just fine on wheels with 20 spokes in front and 24 in the back--racing wheels. I'm light on the saddle and light on the pedals--technique I'm talking, not bathroom scale weight.

Tire pressure matters at least as much, maybe more than, tire size. I use the chart at PSI Rx as a guideline, and adjust to my preference from there. Mostly I run a little less.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

Isn't a commuter bike, just a bike that you commute on? I don't get all the navel gazing </grouch>


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Your Jamis should work fine as a commuter. Does it have eyelets to mount fenders? That is a must for commuting, in my book. Sooner or later you will have to ride in the rain. You can use snap-on fenders like SKS Raceblades if it doesn't.

I commuted for 2+ years on an Italian racing frame with steep angles, short chain stays and very little tire clearance. With a few modifications, your bike would work just fine. First, I would install larger tires, at least 25s. Fenders, of course, unless you live in an area that gets little rain. Then figure out how you want to carry your gear. I'm using a Carradice Barley seatbag, but you could use panniers, a racktop bag or a large seatbag with your set up.


----------



## kellenm (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the information guys, I was was panicking for a moment there (haha).

Definitely didn't know they made snap on fenders I'll be ordering a set

Many thanks


----------



## kellenm (Mar 17, 2011)

brucew said:


> I'm light on the saddle and light on the pedals--technique I'm talking, not bathroom scale weight.


Haha nice okay I'm the same way when the road gets rough I come off the saddle a bit


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

What size is that? Too bad here in Iowa there isn't much of a used market for mid range bikes. 

The lines are classic and the colors great.


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

]

I have one bike; it’s a Jamis Eclipse (no racks or anything like that). I ride it every where including work. The bike came with Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheel set, I ride it hard and climbing hills the wheel set would flex so much it would rube my brakes. I'm only 175 lbs.
Since I have only one bike and use it for everything, I had a custom wheel set built using Record hubs, Velocity Fusion rims, and 36 spokes. I went with the 36 over 32 spokes because I got the both hubs for only $100. No more flex, tough as nails. The little extra weight is worth it, I don't race. The no flex has actually made me faster while climbing. The guys in my riding group make fun of my 36 spokes, but they can't drop me. Don’t be afraid of a 32 or 36 spoke wheel set
.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Knowing what I know now....

You have a nice road bike. I would keep it just the way it it. Use it for riding all the time, having a good time...

...and start building a proper commute bike.

IMHO, if you don't race, you really only "need" two bikes; an event/weekend/training/fun road bike, and a commuter. You can pretty much handle anything you need, in style, with these two bikes.

If you have the budget, I would build/buy a dedicated commuter. Something you can bang up against the post.


----------



## kellenm (Mar 17, 2011)

RedRex said:


> Knowing what I know now....
> 
> You have a nice road bike. I would keep it just the way it it. Use it for riding all the time, having a good time...
> 
> ...


Would I just want a cyclocross bike or something?


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Ride it to work once. That will make it a commuter.

No sense in setting up a fully-fendered, internal geared, dynamo-lit super commuter if you find out you really don't like to commute, or if commuting ends up being impractical for you...

Get a few dozen commutes to and from work under your belt. Look at what breaks on your bike. Might be nothing. You might find out that 23s are fine. You might discover that you really like riding in the rain and want fenders. You might discover you hate riding in the rain and don't ever want to do it again. 

Right now anything anyone suggests is gonna be pure speculation. Go get some experience and then you'll have a better idea of what you need. 

Figure the one thing you definitely need are blinkies on the back. Get a couple.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*exactly*



JCavilia said:


> You make it a commuter by riding it to work.


Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*and*

I would add bottle cages, front and rear lighting, a pump, and a trunk bag. Maybe throw on some 28 mm Conti Gatorskins.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

kellenm said:


> Would I just want a cyclocross bike or something?


It all depends on your commute. My wife rides to work on a Schwinn hybrid type commute bike from Performance, but she only rides 4 miles. I ride a Cyclocross bike built with front and rear panniers and fenders........

....and ten years ago I was right where you are, taking my Trek road bike, which wasn't a great bike for commuting, and modifying it for commuting. I used p-clips on the rear triangle to fit a rear rack, it wouldn't take wide tires, and wouldn't accept proper fenders. But I made it work....

...and as I evolved, I sold that bike, bought a killer road bike, and a cyclocross bike for commuting. And so I would restate again what I said at the beginning of my first reply to you....

....knowing what I know now.

I was in your shoes. Ten years later I don't have that Trek anymore. If I could have waved a magic wand back then I would have gone straight to a commute bike.

But that is only the recommendation of one.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

25c tire with tough casings (Conti Gator Skin is good) and a set of fenders- preferably full coverage fenders, the snap-on fenders cover your butt but a lot of the mess gets you from the knees down, not to mention the drivetrain. 

As the others say, it's a commuter bike the 1st time you use it to go to work. If your commute is more than 15 miles a road bike is nice and fast/efficient.


----------

